# When Verdi become an Horror movie.



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Dario Argento, one of the most famous italian director of Horror movies has decided to direct Verdi's Macbeth with nudity scenes and a lot of blood. What do you think about that? Is there someone who has actually seen that? Personally i'm curious to see it but i don't know if it's gonna be a DVD, someone has informations?

here's a review (in italian) with some photos:
http://http://www.circuitomusica.it/stampa/articoli/867/dario-argento-inscena-macbeth-a-novara


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You blew up the link, here is working one: http://www.circuitomusica.it/stampa/articoli/867/dario-argento-inscena-macbeth-a-novara



> Dario Argento, one of the most famous italian director of Horror movies has decided to direct Verdi's Macbeth with nudity scenes and a lot of blood. What do you think about that?


Nudity scenes! Lots of blood! Must be exciting and thrilling alternative for all these polite stagings we see these days! I reckon Dario Argento is an artist of considerable calibre as well as daring person with unconventional conceptions.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Aramis said:


> You blew up the link, here is working one: http://www.circuitomusica.it/stampa/articoli/867/dario-argento-inscena-macbeth-a-novara


Thanks for the link.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The nose said:


> Dario Argento, one of the most famous italian director of Horror movies


a fame well deserved in the seventies, with some of the best movies in the genre. Unfortunately the level of his movies in the last twenty (or even thirty) years is more and more embarrassing. His new works are so terrible and laughable that it's difficult to accept that it's the same director.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Blood and gore's fine - Macbeth is a violent story, after all. Nudity would be really unnecessary - medieval Scotland wasn't exactly Nero's Rome.

EDIT: just seen the pictures. Seems like yet another load of contemporary arty-fartiness with the now standard cliches such as (yawn...) anachronistic military uniforms. Should have guessed the witches would be naked, too...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> anachronistic military uniforms.


oh, my favourite regie cliche! So glad it's still going strong


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

The nose said:


> Dario Argento, one of the most famous italian director of Horror movies has decided to direct Verdi's Macbeth with nudity scenes and a lot of blood. What do you think about that? Is there someone who has actually seen that? Personally i'm curious to see it but i don't know if it's gonna be a DVD, someone has informations?
> 
> here's a review (in italian) with some photos:
> http://http://www.circuitomusica.it/stampa/articoli/867/dario-argento-inscena-macbeth-a-novara


Being a huge fan of Argento, and Macbeth being my #1 Opera, yes I have seen it. I'm generally not a fan of regietheater, but I did enjoy it simply for the Argento style and references in the production. Macbeth became like Profondo Rosso, which is a giallo (or generally horror) classic.
Altomare and Theodossiou weren't top-notch singers and there were 3 nude dancers as the witches which I found rather too daring. Dario doesn't even have that much nudity in his films. I wonder how he got away with it in Opera. 
To be fair, I did think to myself "Dario, please, go back to gialli.."

One of my favorite films of his is Opera 1987. It's about a young Soprano who is haunted by a serial killer and the Macbeth references are heavy in that one. She makes her debut as Lady Macbeth stepping in for the lead Soprano who got hit by a car escaping the angry crows of the Macbeth production. The girl is initially reluctant to accept the role thinking she's not ready (smart girl, she too young) and because it "brings back luck." It's kind of Phantom-of-the-Opera-ish, and Dario has his own version of the latter too which I hate. He shouldn't have done it.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I dislike regietheater in the theater, but have absolutely no problem with it in operatic films -- since the operas were never meant to be on film in the first place anyway.

I'm still pondering that movie of Don Carlo I'm going to make someday, and wondering how I can finagle it so that I can shoehorn the Fontainebleau scene in, while still keeping the Act I overture the first thing in the film, somehow


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe Signor Argento is trying to become another Bieito would-be? (hubristic director)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

graziesignore said:


> I dislike regietheater in the theater, but have absolutely no problem with it in operatic films -- since the operas were never meant to be on film in the first place anyway.
> 
> I'm still pondering that movie of Don Carlo I'm going to make someday, and wondering how I can finagle it so that I can shoehorn the Fontainebleau scene in, while still keeping the Act I overture the first thing in the film, somehow


Keep us updated, sounds great .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The nose said:


> Dario Argento, one of the most famous italian director of Horror movies has decided to direct Verdi's Macbeth with nudity scenes and a lot of blood. What do you think about that? Is there someone who has actually seen that? Personally i'm curious to see it but i don't know if it's gonna be a DVD, someone has informations?
> 
> here's a review (in italian) with some photos:
> http://http://www.circuitomusica.it/stampa/articoli/867/dario-argento-inscena-macbeth-a-novara


I think it's terrific. I approve of realism in opera and that's where stage performances are woefully inadequate, regarding: the physically inadequate bodies performing, the dreadful acting and ridiculous scenery.

At least a movie of an opera can recruit good looking believable protagonists and dub in the singing voices, natural, picturesque settings and incredible visual effects.

I would love to see that movie version of Verdi's Macbeth!!!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I think it's terrific. I approve of realism in opera and that's where stage performances are woefully inadequate, regarding: the physically inadequate bodies performing, the dreadful acting and ridiculous scenery.
> 
> At least a movie of an opera can recruit good looking believable protagonists and dub in the singing voices, natural, picturesque settings and incredible visual effects.
> 
> I would love to see that movie version of Verdi's Macbeth!!!


It's not a movie. It's a stage production.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I think it's terrific. I approve of realism in opera and that's where stage performances are woefully inadequate, regarding: the physically inadequate bodies performing, the dreadful acting and ridiculous scenery.
> 
> At least a movie of an opera can recruit good looking believable protagonists and dub in the singing voices, natural, picturesque settings and incredible visual effects.
> 
> I would love to see that movie version of Verdi's Macbeth!!!


There is no such thing as realism in opera. It is an unreal medium. In real life peopke speak not sing


----------

